# Nobody wants this job



## Coatesvillain

I can't blame them really.

Ever since Larry Brown slithered to Detroit the Sixers have had the following people as head coach:

Randy Ayers
Chris Ford
Jim O'Brien
Maurice Cheeks
Tony DiLeo
Eddie Jordan

Six coaches in seven years, and the only of these coaches to see action in more than one year was Maurice Cheeks. This is the place where coaches go to get fired and blamed for the lack of performance of the players. 

If you're a head coach why would you coach the Sixers? The expectations don't match reality. The team has talent but you'd be handcuffed to it and have no input in the actual direction of the team.

So far this offseason both Jeff Van Gundy and Mark Jackson pulled themselves out of the running leaving the Sixers with a lineup of the usual suspects to interview. Problem is I don't think the job is worth the hassle especially if you're an established coach.

What the Sixers should do is hire a young coach and hope to hit a home run, but chances are they'll be stuck with a re-tread and go to recycle soon (especially if they go with Doug Collins). If they go that direction they'll be looking at the same list of characters and be turned down even more. This hiring is even more important than the times in the past because they need to stick by whatever coach they hire for at least three seasons otherwise they're simply making a bad situation worse.


----------



## HB

Larry Frank


----------



## Coatesvillain

So I say avoid retreads, and you list a retread. Awesome.


----------



## HB

He's like 35, lol dont let his tenure in the game fool you. I for one know that he is one of the best young minds in the game. He'd help a team like the Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Yeah, we've tried the whole "great basketball mind on the Nets" thing and it didn't work too well. I'd like to avoid that.


----------



## HB

He's won numerous games and numerous playoff games, there are very few Scotty Brooks out there and even Brooks is winning games because of some serious talent, not like the Sixers arent talented, but there's no top 10 talent on the roster. Hiring an assistant coach doesnt make you a playoff team.....NO SIREEEE!!!


----------



## HKF

Tyrone Corbin (Utah), Mario Elie (Sacramento), Dan Majerle (Phoenix), Monty Williams (Portland), Bill Laimbeer (Minnesota), Dave Joerger (Memphis)

I'd like to see any of those guys get a head coaching NBA job.


----------



## Coatesvillain

HB said:


> He's won numerous games and numerous playoff games, there are very few Scotty Brooks out there and even Brooks is winning games because of some serious talent, not like the Sixers arent talented, but there's no top 10 talent on the roster. Hiring an assistant coach doesnt make you a playoff team.....NO SIREEEE!!!


So the only coaches worth hiring are the coaches who have already been head coaches?

What's the difference between Scotty Brooks and Lawrence Frank? Scotty Brooks has a 50 win season under his belt.


----------



## HB

Lol at that question, did I mention something like a top 5 talent in my last thread? Yup, yeah Kevin Durant would be the difference between both.

At least Larry went to the ECF, where's Scotty been to?


----------



## Coatesvillain

HKF said:


> Tyrone Corbin (Utah), Mario Elie (Sacramento), Dan Majerle (Phoenix), Monty Williams (Portland), Bill Laimbeer (Minnesota), Dave Joerger (Memphis)
> 
> I'd like to see any of those guys get a head coaching NBA job.


Out of those guys the only one the Sixers are openly going after is Monty Williams. I wouldn't mind giving Monty a shot but I'm interested in seeing what his coaching philosophy is. How much has working for McMillan and Pop shaped what he likes to do?


----------



## Coatesvillain

HB said:


> Lol at that question, did I mention something like a top 5 talent in my last thread?
> 
> At least Larry went to the ECF, where's Scotty been to?


Lawrence Frank never coached a team to the ECF. NEXT!


----------



## HB

Coatesvillain said:


> Lawrence Frank never coached a team to the ECF. NEXT!


The team that won 17 straight after Scott was fired didn't get to the ECF? My bad then, how about 50 plus wins then? Does that work?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Frank's best coaching season he got 49 wins. NEXT!


----------



## HKF

Coatesvillain said:


> Out of those guys the only one the Sixers are openly going after is Monty Williams. I wouldn't mind giving Monty a shot but I'm interested in seeing what his coaching philosophy is. How much has working for McMillan and Pop shaped what he likes to do?


Well neither team is strictly isolation basketball. They both play tough man to man defense, but prefer halfcourt basketball on the offensive end with a multitude of sets. Philly should probably want to run on offense, but play halfcourt trapping D. Honestly, as long as your front office is a mess, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## HB

Damn I didnt know Larry's never had a 50 win season, alright how about 3 conference semis....top that Scotty


----------



## Coatesvillain

That's true, but I think with the right coach they're a playoff team and that's all we can expect at this point. I wouldn't be mad at pushing six and maybe (with the right matchup) getting to the second round.


----------



## HKF

Frank is not a good coach HB. Give it up.


----------



## HB

Actually he is...just not a great coach. Frank is a SVG/JVG type coach. He'll study the heck out of opponents and he'll coach with the best of them if he has the talent. Just has some bad habits, like having favorites and over relying on Vets.


----------



## HB

*Link*

From Bulls board, but doubt you will see a better write up of available coaches, and it seems you were wrong on the 'nobody wants this job' front



> -- Doug Collins: The former Bulls coach is a great turnaround specialist whom I think will get the 76ers job, assuming he wants it. I’ve heard he had a knock-your-socks-off interview. The Bulls passed on him two years ago and usually one veto is all you get.
> 
> -- Larry Brown: The other great turnaround specialist, though the Bulls don’t exactly need turning around. Brown’s play-the-right-way defensive philosophy, though, would make a difference, at least in the short term. But Larry also wants a front office role and no one is giving theirs up. Plus, it’s one thing for Michael Jordan to let him go to Philadelphia, but back to Chicago? I see Brown getting the Clippers job as he also owns a home in Malibu and is close with Clippers owner Donald Sterling and with a high draft pick and Blake Griffin presumably healthy that could be a great job.
> 
> -- Kevin McHale: The former Wolves executive did interim stints twice and actually did well. He’s good working with players; they respect and like him. But Kevin’s never liked the grind of coaching with travel and all the film work. Perhaps he’s ready. I’ve heard he’s very interested.
> 
> -- Lawrence Frank: Same with him. Actually same with a lot of guys as far as interest. There was all this media talk about front office issues, but I’ve heard coaches and agents inquiring for months about the job. With Rose and Joakim Noah, the cap room and a major market, the Bulls job is considered perhaps the best open one. Frank is regarded as hard working and well prepared and excellent with X’s and O’s and strategy. But he had a losing record with the Nets, played a slow game heavy on coaching control and never was regarded as very demanding of the players, especially the stars. You always worry about those control oriented coaches like Frank who don’t allow assistants to speak to anyone.
> 
> -- Byron Scott: He’s had two jobs and also a losing career record, though not by much. He’s expressed open interest in the Bulls, but there’s some talk he’s also waiting to see what happens with the Lakers, as he’s close with Kobe Bryant. He’s had a rap as not a very hard worker with players and preparation with Eddie Jordan getting behind the scenes credit when he took the Nets to two Finals. Though that seemed unfair.
> 
> -- Avery Johnson: The “Little General” was not necessarily always a term of endearment as he’s been regarded by some teammates as somewhat overbearing. He’s supposedly pushing hard for the New Orleans job and may be trying to leverage himself in by pushing for Philadelphia.
> 
> -- Jeff Van Gundy: He seems satisfied to stay in TV for awhile, but it would be hard to see the Bulls going for him the way he went on ABC and ripped the organization for two hours during one playoff game with the Cavs. At least you have to credit him for not pandering for the job. Little known fact: His brother, Stan, played against Forman when they were growing up in California with Jeff at the games.
> 
> -- Tom Thibodeau: The perennial runnerup. The Celtics' defensive guy should get a look, but he’s probably at a disadvantage without having had a head job. There always are vague questions about relating to players, but I know him and find him good to get along with and have asked players and they seem to like him.
> 
> -- Ron Adams: Another longtime assistant and regarded with Thibodeau as one of the best defensive minds in the league. He was on Scott Skiles’ staff as the defensive guy when Skiles was Bulls coach. There are a lot of latest hot assistant names you hear in these searches like Monty Williams, John Shumate, Mike Budenholzer, Elston Turner, Mike Malone, Tyrone Corbin and Brian Shaw. I’d go with Adams before any of them, but it’s uncertain if the Bulls will go the assistant route.
> 
> -- Phil Johnson: The one-time, long time ago Bulls interim has basically been Jerry Sloan’s co-coach for years. He was coach of the year in 1975 for the old Kansas City/Omaha Kings and who knows if he wants his own team anymore. But he’s a good one.
> 
> -- Mike Dunleavy: He was fired from the Clippers this season, but has more than 600 career wins for four teams and a Finals loss to the Bulls in 1991. He’s been close with Reinsdorf as a fellow Brooklynite.
> 
> -- Eric Musselman: His name popped up in rumors several months back when there was talk about Del *****’s job. He’s a hard driving guy like his late dad and had a rough go in one lamentable season coaching the Kings. Who knows if he’s mellowed with time away.
> 
> -- Reggie Theus: The one-time popular Bull is on the bench with the Timberwolves after doing a decent job with the Kings for a few seasons. He’s popular in Chicago and a great ambassador, though he got rejected for the DePaul job. He’s got some connections with Forman as both worked at New Mexico State, where Theus had a nice NCAA run. The question at times has been his work ethic.
> 
> -- Dwane Casey: He was close two years ago when Del ***** got the job. He had a good start at Minnesota, where he was replaced midway into the season and the team collapsed. He’s been on the bench at Dallas and has been a respected, if low key guy.
> 
> -- Mark Jackson: The ABC broadcaster and former top point guard has been fishing around for an NBA job the last few years, though he’s had difficulties after having developed, fairly or not, something of a clubhouse lawyer reputation during his playing days.
> 
> -- Mike Woodson: If the Hawks go out as expected and quickly after barely getting by the Bucks and having coached into his final season without an extension, he seems like the next to be available. But he’s way too much one-on-one coach and for all the criticism Del ***** got for his offense, Woodson’s and Mike Brown’s in Cleveland were way less complex or interesting. For some reason, the national media had it in for Vinny.
> 
> -- Isiah Thomas: Just kidding, though he never had a losing season coaching the Pacers.
> 
> -- Tony Barone: The Chicago native and former Creighton coach had an interim stint with Memphis, where he now is personnel director. He ran an uptempo, open game the Bulls need to play, though the defensive identity was questionable.
> 
> -- Mark Price: The great Cavs point guard of the late 1980s was a head coach in Australia and has been a top shooting coach for several teams and working with a number of players. He’s also involved with a basketball teaching academy and specializes innwork with point guards. He’s also been a prep coach and coached Atlanta’s Josh Smith.
> 
> -- Mike Fratello: The famed “Czar” from Marv Albert’s broadcasts would like to get another shot. He got something of a bad rap as a slowdown coach in Cleveland after having an uptempo Atlanta team with Dominique. He’s been away for a while and has been regarded as a bit too controlling of point guards and the offense, like Van Gundy and Avery Johnson.
> 
> -- Sam Mitchell: He’s a name I like. Definitely a hold accountable, demanding tough guy. He was to be replaced when Bryan Colangelo came to Toronto, but then won coach of the year. Oops. Colangelo finally dumped him and the team has tanked since. He’s got some rough edges which seem to worry teams.
> 
> -- Dick Versace: He’s also been out awhile but trying to break back in. He had a head stint with the Pacers and did front office work for the Grizzlies before Jerry West took over. He’s been popular and well known in Chicago, but away from the game and even tried a congressional run a few years back.
> 
> -- Rudy Tomjanovich: He’s one of the great guys, but the game finally became too much when he was the guy between the two Phil Jackson runs in L.A. He quietly reverted to scouting and personnel work and has seemed much happier.
> 
> -- Jim Cleamons: The longtime Jackson assistant had one run with the Mavs before Don Nelson added him to his list of guys he undercut. He’s a triangle guy, and I don’t see that offense very good for this Bulls personnel.
> 
> -- Brian Hill: He had a couple of runs with the Magic and got to a Finals, though he’s mostly settled into assistant work, lately with the Pistons.
> 
> -- Darrell Walker: Also an assistant with the Pistons after working under Scott with the Hornets. If Brown leaves the Bobcats, I can see Michael Jordan making a run at Walker, a Chicago guy who’s an old school type demanding coach who once had a run with the Raptors as Jordan likes guys he knows.
> 
> -- Patrick Ewing: Also a Jordan guy. He’s the assistant most passed over of late, sort of like the best golfer never to win a major. He’s a bit on the quiet side, which has hurt his chances, though he’d be a good tutor for Joakim Noah given the way he developed from a defender into an offensive player. He’s been working under a terrific coach in Orlando in Stan Van Gundy.
> 
> -- Tom Izzo: I don’t see the Bulls going the college way with the likes of ego maniacs like Pitino, who apparently pursued the New Jersey job earlier this season, or John Calipari. They’d be insufferable to work with and having been in college so long know little of the NBA even though both previously coached in the NBA. Izzo is the one guy I can see making the transition given his defensive style and the way he’s trained coaches like Skiles.
> 
> -- Mike Kyzyzewski: No, he’s not going to the NBA. He’s got the Olympic team and he’s fine with that, plus his health wouldn’t permit an NBA lifestyle after the time he took off a few years back. He’s already turned down the Lakers and Kobe a few years back and I’ve heard the financial overtures from the Nets would make Phil Jackson’s $12 million annually not even close to being the highest paid coach.
> 
> -- Bill Cartwright: I’d hope the longtime Bull and former Bulls coach would get another shot, as he’s done great things with the Suns defense as an assistant, but his voice issues might preclude that.
> 
> -- P.J. Carlesimo: A bit more the college guy even though he had several jobs and a nice run on the bench with the Spurs. He was with the Sonics when they moved and fired after a 1-12 start in Oklahoma City. He’d mellowed some over the years, but just a bit too terse with this era’s players and never with enough results to justify.
> 
> -- Paul Silas: A guy who fell off the radar and probably has left the game a bit behind. He was LeBron’s first coach and had a few celebrated runins and seems to have settled quietly in North Carolina.
> 
> -- Dan Issel: The Batavia native had a great run with the Nuggets, was popular and effective until one of those politically correct days got him. He’s been in the horse business in Kentucky and pretty much stayed away from the NBA in recent years.
> 
> -- Bill Laimbeer: He’s on the bench in Minnesota, and you ask why. Perhaps the most disliked, detested player in the history of pro sports, an arrogant, condescending, cheap shot artist. Yeah, he should be high on a lot of lists.
> 
> -- Bob Hill: He was a 60-game winner when he was replaced by Popovich in San Antonio, and the rest is history. Though lucking into David Robinson and Tim Duncan helped. He also had a good run as Pacers coach, but I always was suspicious as he wore loafers and no socks in winter, was always tanned and highlighted Pat Riley’s books.
> 
> -- Dave Cowens: He finished up as a Pistons assistant after the WNBA in Chicago. He had a good run with the Hornets and Warriors as an old school, hustle guy, though wasn’t great with the subtleties of dealing with today’s youth. He once left the Celts in the middle of his career to clear his head and took a job as a cab driver. You don’t find guys like that anymore.
> 
> -- John Lucas: There was talk the Houston rehab guy to the stars now on the Clippers bench would replace Dunleavy as interim. Lucas had head coaching runs with the Spurs, 76ers and Cavs and players train with him often in the summer, but probably has passed his coaching prime.
> 
> -- Doc Rivers: He’s under contract another year with the Celts and I cannot see the Celts letting him go to join another team, especially without major compensation. I wouldn’t be surprised if he did take a year away and I think he’d love to get in with the young Bulls back in his hometown and he certainly is a guy with that coaching presence.
> 
> -- Erik Spoelstra: Pat Riley left a big enchilada out there with that tease the other day about coaching again if some free agent demanded it. Spoelstra has gained a lot of credence for his work as a defensive leader for the Heat the last two years, but as many coaches find out, the jobs aren’t guaranteed and life isn’t always fair.
> 
> -- Brendan Malone: He’s Stan Van Gundy’s top guy with the Magic and was the Raptors first coach and had an interim stint with the Cavs. He’s a solid pro while his son is a rising star assistant with the Cavs now.
> 
> -- Chris Ford: He’s an old school hold accountable guy who had jobs with the Celts, Bucks and Clippers before running afoul trying to actually get Allen Iverson to practice in Philadelphia. He knows the game and is credited with the first three pointer ever in the NBA. So he started it.
> 
> -- Phil Jackson: This is the fantasy choice and would be a bit too complicated. If the Lakers win, Phil says he’s coming back. The Lakers want him back, but not at so much money. I’ve long thought life was too good in L.A. living on the beach, wearing his sandals to work every day and dating the Playboy posing daughter of the owner who has a crazy crush on him. If he were to leave, I could see him taking that huge payday with the Nets new owner as they could get the No. 1 pick and Phil started his coaching career there. But if LeBron would come to Chicago….The problem is that couldn’t be until July and if the Bulls wait and Phil stays or goes elsewhere there may be no one left. Is it worth playing for the jackpot? And only the jackpot?


----------



## Coatesvillain

How does that article disprove that no one wants to coach the Sixers?


----------



## HB

The very first guy Doug Collins...did you read that article?


----------



## Coatesvillain

And it said "if" he wants the job.

He won't coach with his heart problems any way.


----------



## HB

'IF' he didnt want the job, he wouldnt have interviewed for it right? Come on man, this aint rocket science.


----------



## Coatesvillain

So when he doesn't take the job, what will you say?

Jay Wright interviewed for the Sixers job last year and he had no interest taking the job. That happens very often. Sometimes people do it for the attention, some times people use it as a way to get more money from their current job. It's no different than free agents visiting teams they have no interest in signing with only to go somewhere else.

lol

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## HB

Cept Dougie doesn't have a job he wants that type of leverage. This aint Calipari buddy. Lol you make this so easy. If he didnt want the job, he wouldn't have tried to impress your Sixers folks the way the article mentions. There are five openings in the NBA, I guarantee Dougie boy did not interview for them all, I know for sure he turned down the Nets. He's not doing this for 'routine' appearance.

It seems basketball is your achilles heel CoatesV


----------



## Coatesvillain

Doug Collins has interviewed for jobs the past couple offseasons and didn't take a job once. He's not talking to other teams because other teams aren't really interested in the idea of him coming in because he's old, has health problems, and is a better commentator than head coach.

Sixers want him. Doug Collins has a history in Philadelphia but he won't coach the team. He'll instead take the attention then go back to his announce gig and feel good about himself.

Again I ask: What will you say when he doesn't take the job?


----------



## GNG

Coatesvillain said:


> Frank's best coaching season he got 49 wins. NEXT!


LOL


----------



## HB

Nothing really...what's there to say? They went with a better choice?


----------



## Coatesvillain

So you won't admit that he actually wasn't interested in the job? Okay. That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## HB

When he accepts the job, what will you say?


----------



## Coatesvillain

He won't.


----------



## Coatesvillain

HKF said:


> Tyrone Corbin (Utah), Mario Elie (Sacramento), Dan Majerle (Phoenix), Monty Williams (Portland), Bill Laimbeer (Minnesota), Dave Joerger (Memphis)
> 
> I'd like to see any of those guys get a head coaching NBA job.


Well make that two people now. The Sixers are set to interview Dan Majerle on Monday.


----------



## bball2223

I would like to see Dan Majerle get the job, but I'm also slightly biased as he is a Central alum. Putting my bias aside I think he could be a pretty decent NBA coach, so if he does get hired hopefully he does a decent job in Philly.


----------



## Diable

Majerle already wins the shooting contests in Phx. In Philly he'd have to spot everyone twenty or thirty makes


----------



## Sliccat

HB said:


> The team that won 17 straight after Scott was fired didn't get to the ECF? My bad then, how about 50 plus wins then? Does that work?


You must really love the taste of foot.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Well maybe I was wrong. At least one person really wants it and it's Sam Mitchell. He's campaigning for the job and he'll interview tomorrow.

After talking with him the Sixers will talk with Bill Laimbeer next.



Diable said:


> Majerle already wins the shooting contests in Phx. In Philly he'd have to spot everyone twenty or thirty makes


If you cut down Iguodala's three pointers he might have to only spot them 15.

I like the idea of Majerle because I'm assuming he'd play a more uptempo game, but it's hard to know how he'd handle coaching itself. I'd love it though as long as they gave him a long rope and a chance to grow over a few seasons (I'm thinking three).


----------



## HKF

Sam Mitchell might not be bad. He would get the team to play defense again. He was the only Raptor coach that got them to defend since Butch Carter.


----------



## Coatesvillain

For as much as I diss Stefanski I have to give him credit for his coaching search this time around. He's being pretty thorough. Too bad he didn't do this last year (but it could be a good thing if they hit a home run in the lottery).


----------



## E.H. Munro

Sliccat said:


> You must really love the taste of foot.


I'm pretty sure that HB has a case of athlete's tongue.


----------



## HB

Man sometimes I dont even know why I bother...and now most of the 'geniuses' on here that said otherwise wont even acknowledge they were wrong
*
Link*



> All signs point toward Doug Collins.
> 
> The 76ers' coaching search, which is more than a month old and has dwindled to only a handful of candidates, has a distinct front-runner: Collins.
> 
> According to multiple sources, Collins is the leading candidate, ahead of former Dallas Mavericks coach Avery Johnson and former Toronto Raptors coach Sam Mitchell, although it's possible that Ed Stefanski, the Sixers' president and general manager, will schedule a second round of interviews.
> 
> One source close to Collins said his camp has been given the impression that the job is his, expressing the belief that Stefanski already has made his recommendation to Ed Snider, chairman of the team's parent company, Comcast-Spectacor.
> 
> The only thing separating Collins from the job offer, according to the source, is the logistics of timing and due diligence by Stefanski.
> 
> The source said it wouldn't be impossible to see a job offer before the end of this week.
> 
> Collins, 58, is covering the NBA's Western Conference finals as an analyst for TNT. (The series is his final commitment with the network.) The Flyers, also under the Comcast-Spectacor banner, are in the NHL's Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> A second source confirmed that Collins was the definitive front-runner for the Sixers' coaching vacancy but said second interviews were still likely to begin this week.
> 
> Since interviewing Collins on May 1, Stefanski has contacted Collins' camp at least every other day, as reported last week in The Inquirer. It was this show of good faith that kept Collins involved in the drawn-out search, which he would have abandoned if he had not been kept informed consistently.


*
Another article on the guys you smart guys said 'doesnt' want the job*



> He's the right choice for this context, probably, because 76ers General Manager Ed Stefanski wants to keep his job. Ed rolled the dice on a nucleus featuring Andre Iguodala(notes), Elton Brand(notes) and Samuel Dalembert(notes) all making well over eight figures per year, and the most recent payoff was a dismal 27-55 showing under since-deposed head coach Eddie Jordan (the sixth person to roam the Philly sideline since Larry Brown left the team in 2003).
> 
> With the 76ers already over the cap for next season, and due to pay that "nucleus" scads of money over the next few years, options for massive personnel turnover are at an all-time low. Nobody's taking Brand, Iguodala could only be traded for dimes on the dollar or as a way to dump EB,though Dalembert could parlay a sound 2009-10 and his expiring contract into abetter home.
> 
> Beyond that, the team is stuck, hoping to rely on internal development from an encouraging yet inconsistent core of youngsters. And that's "inconsistent" compared to the way youngsters usually run. These guys are out there.
> 
> Thaddeus Young(notes) and Marreese Speights(notes), mainly. Jrue Holiday(notes) is just good, he was born in the 1990s; and though he took a while to catch on in his rookie year, you can explain his ups and downs away. Louis Williams(notes) works at it. Young and Speights, though, are all over; they're both hybrid forwards who can do a little bit of everything, and would seem to be able to flourish (whether together or separately) in the right system.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Congrats, you were right.

I quit this ****ing team.

Two years in a row we have a mock coaching search when the decision was made before it started. Stefanski did everything but get on all fours and fellate Collins. The teams strength is getting out in transition so for the second straight year you hire a coach WHO DOESN'T RUN!

So instead of putting a roster that would work with the coach he'll stand pat with the roster, and get a coach who doesn't work. I'm done. I spent too many years cheering for a team that's whole goal is to float.

GOOD! More time to focus on the Eagles.


----------



## HB

At least you are man enough to admit your mistakes lol

Why not wait and see what Collins will do? For all you know he might have learned his lesson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Collins never pushes the pace. He's from the same school as Carlisle in that he wants to call every play and doesn't let the team run. That second article you linked highlighted everything that's wrong with him and why he's a bad fit for the team.

I hope Stefanski catches AIDS while sliding down a sliding board with barbed wire and used heroine needles.


----------



## HB

If you get Turner though, he'd be a stud in the half court and Collins can run everything through him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

So then the Sixers would have two players that can play in the half court.

Yay beer!


----------



## HB

Poor Coates, guy's having a meltdown lol I love it!


----------



## ATLien

Coatesvillain said:


> Congrats, you were right.
> 
> I quit this ****ing team.
> 
> Two years in a row we have a mock coaching search when the decision was made before it started. Stefanski did everything but get on all fours and fellate Collins. The teams strength is getting out in transition so for the second straight year you hire a coach WHO DOESN'T RUN!
> 
> So instead of putting a roster that would work with the coach he'll stand pat with the roster, and get a coach who doesn't work. I'm done. I spent too many years cheering for a team that's whole goal is to float.
> 
> GOOD! More time to focus on the Eagles.


C'mon. Flyers and Phillies better.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I like the Phillies, but can't front that I've always been a casual fan.

Flyers? Man, I haven't watched a complete hockey game in my life.. I can't even bull**** and jump on the bandwagon.

So I got Eagles and the Temple Owls right now. Now watch Al Golden leave after next season.. lol.


----------



## RedsDrunk

I've gotten so guarded and jaded with this team that every feeling of excitement about the lotto tonight is IMMEDIATELY followed by bitter pessimism. Oh well...fingers crossed for John Wall.


----------

